
How to Run Algorithmic Information Theory on a Computer (1995) - pizza
https://arxiv.org/abs/chao-dyn/9509014v2
======
bentona
This is by Gregory Chaitin, who also published a pretty interesting & related
book called "META MATH!" [1]

I especially like the Turing / Godel equivalency stuff he discusses.

[1]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/math/0404335.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/math/0404335.pdf)

------
ianandrich
I'd wondered what would happen if Lisp and Algorithmic Information Theory
teamed up. Great submission!

~~~
tromp
If Lambda Calculus and AIT team up, then this happens:

[https://tromp.github.io/cl/Binary_lambda_calculus.html](https://tromp.github.io/cl/Binary_lambda_calculus.html)

This has recently led to a functional Busy Beaver at

[https://mathoverflow.net/questions/353514/whats-the-
smallest...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/353514/whats-the-smallest-
lambda-calculus-term-not-known-to-have-a-normal-form)

[https://oeis.org/A333479](https://oeis.org/A333479)

